# Freemasons For Dummies



## vanderson78102 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just ordered this book from Amazon.com.  Has anyone read it?  Is it any good?  I've been having trouble finding the decent masonic books to dig out from the pile of conspiracy theories and whatnot.  I did read Born In Blood and found it to be very interesting.


----------



## Martin O (Feb 8, 2011)

I did read this book as well as the "for idiots" book while I was waiting for my first degree to roll around. For me they complimented each other well and give a lot of good background information and history. It didn't ruin my lodge experience as it didn't give those details, as is proper. Born in blood was a good read as well


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 8, 2011)

I have read "Freemasons for Dummies" by Brother Chris Hodapp and found it quite enjoyable.


----------



## Benton (Feb 8, 2011)

It's an excellent resource. I would recommend it to anyone who wants more information on Masonry. It's a good primer.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 8, 2011)

I too found it a great resource.  In fact, I believe Brother Hodapp is a member here as well.  I know his website is one of the sources of our newsfeeds.


----------



## Hndrx (Feb 8, 2011)

It turned out to be a very important part of my research into Masonry.  I think it is a good book and contributed to my developing a positive view of Masonry.


----------



## tomasball (Feb 8, 2011)

With all Fraternal respect to Bro. Hodapp, he has many dates, names and historical points wrong.  As far as serious reference material goes, I would recommend something more thorough, like Coil's Encyclopedia.  For light reading, Morris' "Idiot's Guide" is more reliable when it comes to useful facts.

When it comes to meticulous examination of Masonic History, I would venture that Robert F. Gould is the gold standard.


----------



## Martin O (Feb 8, 2011)

tomasball said:


> . As far as serious reference material goes, I would recommend something more thorough, like Coil's Encyclopedia.
> When it comes to meticulous examination of Masonic History, I would venture that Robert F. Gould is the gold standard.


 
My lodge has these in its library, I'll be sure go through them when the opportunity presents itself. Thanks for the heads up:thumbup: :SNC:


----------



## Beathard (Feb 8, 2011)

I enjoyed it and then donated it to the lodge library.  It is a good read.  It does not give to much away, but is a good answer to all of the bad publications out there.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 8, 2011)

I read it some years ago. It is an excellent introduction for a beginner, and a good review for any Mason. My highest recommendation.


----------



## flttrainer (Feb 9, 2011)

I read the Idiots Guide and enjoyed that.


----------



## Casey (Feb 9, 2011)

I read the one by brother S. Brent Morris and loved it!  But it's the complete idiots guide


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll add my recommendation to this book as well.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Bro. Hodapp is a true traveling man - on the road giving speeches for most of the year.  I would love to get him in to my district...


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 10, 2011)

Both books, the Idiots guide and For Dummies are a part of my Library to loan out to those wishing to find out for themselves what Masonry is about...


----------



## Stephen (Feb 10, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> Both books, the Idiots guide and For Dummies are a part of my Library to loan out to those wishing to find out for themselves what Masonry is about...


 
I order the 'For Dummies' version a week ago off of Amazon. I just didn't want to read anything that would ruin the experiences of gaining my degrees.


----------



## Benton (Feb 10, 2011)

I will say, in regards to the earlier post in the thread, Brother Hodapp does get some historical dates and facts wrong. There are errors in the book, particularly in the historical section, and he has acknowledged them. However, the publisher hasn't seen reason to print a new edition, not for the few errors there are.

That said, I wouldn't recommend his book for the history lesson. There real value in the book is found in that chapters that explain what a lodge is, what it does, and what are the various appendant bodies. The chapters that dispel various myths are nice as well. I know people in my generation who don't even understand that Freemasonry is a fraternity. Those are the people who need these kinds of books, not hard core Masonic scholars. It's written to a particular audience, the novice, and it serves that purpose nicely.


----------



## Casey (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm gonna add hodapp to my reading list


----------



## Stephen (Feb 19, 2011)

Casey said:
			
		

> I'm gonna add hodapp to my reading list



It's been a pretty good read. My wife has enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Martin O (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe someone said that he was a member of this forum and I know he's active on FB


----------



## Benton (Feb 19, 2011)

He is a member, although I don't know that he participates much. He's very active on facebook, and I follow his blog freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com almost religiously. Excellent source of Masonic news, maybe the best out there.


----------



## Ol Kev (Mar 5, 2011)

I too have _Freemasons for Dummies_ and _The Idiot's Guide to Freemasonry_. I read them prior to submitting my petition. I think they are both very good and as one mentioned earlier, complemented each other well and were especially useful to me for learning about Freemasonry from the standpoint of making a decision to petition. One other book that I would recommend is _Cracking the Freemasons Code: The Truth about Solomon's Key and the Brotherhood._ More depth and more history about Masonry


----------



## VinnyC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have not read Freemasons for Dummies or the Idiot's Guide. However, a brother at the lodge told me to read Born in Blood as well. It was very informative and their are parts where I read and I say, "oh that's what that ment or oh that's where that came from", such as the Tyler. There is also another book out, a new book called, Freemasonry: An Introduction. Great Book! You can find it here.
http://www.amazon.com/Freemasonry-I...8531/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299529052&sr=8-1
 Great pocket guide! Hope this helps.


----------



## Traveling Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Brethern,

Christopher Hodapp has been diagnosed with Anterior Optic Neuropathy and faces total blindness. 
If you have a prayer in you ?. This would be a good time to offer it. 

I pray T.G.A.O.T.U. watch over him.


----------



## KFerguson84 (Mar 10, 2011)

Traveling Man said:
			
		

> Brethern,
> 
> Christopher Hodapp has been diagnosed with Anterior Optic Neuropathy and faces total blindness.
> If you have a prayer in you ?. This would be a good time to offer it.
> ...



Best of luck to Bro. Hodapp. He is a great unofficial spokesman for our fraternity. I wish the best in his recovery and pray that the Grand Architect protect him and guide him through these times.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 15, 2011)

KFerguson84 said:
			
		

> Best of luck to Bro. Hodapp. He is a great unofficial spokesman for our fraternity. I wish the best in his recovery and pray that the Grand Architect protect him and guide him through these times.



Amen.


----------



## Bogey08 (Mar 19, 2011)

Started reading the book before my MM degree and STOPPED when it said "There are some spoilers in the chapter, starting with the section titled, ""*The Work of the Modern Lodge*"".  Now that that's behind me, I find the book most interesting and informative.
Never can get enough info about Freemasonry.  Enjoy the moment....


----------

